# Aquarium lid DIY geniuses needed!



## Peegee (4 mo ago)

Hello to my fish nerd friends! I am in need of a little help. I bought a 20 gallon Visio tank with a hinged lid and, since it is my first tank, I didn’t realize that the glass was not attached to the hinge…D’oh! 😳So of course I broke one of the panes. I have been using it with the lid just covering half the tank. All was well until one of my new Amano shrimp committed suicide. 😭

So here’s the issue. I bought a nice, new Aqueon 30 x 12 lid and I put it on and one side promptly fell into the tank. It is only about 1/4 to 1/2 inch too small. How can I add to one end to make it stay on? Any ideas are GREATLY appreciated!

Just to clarify, the issue is with the WIDTH of the lid, not the depth. The plastic piece that attaches to the lid is short, too, but I need to cut a hole for cords anyway.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Easiest way would be taking a piece of glass and lay it on the tank at one end. I think they also sell extenders.


----------

